# Jurassic Park Theme



## mameks (Jan 20, 2011)

Listen. Love it. Comment.



% even


----------



## impizkit (Jan 20, 2011)

I dont get it....


----------



## mameks (Jan 20, 2011)

impizkit said:
			
		

> I dont get it....


What do you mean?
There's nothing to get, you just listen to it listen to it.
It's the Jurassic Park theme...but slowed down...a shit load. And it's awesome.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 20, 2011)

Yay!

I love it.


----------



## Warrior522 (Jan 20, 2011)

Wow... That's pretty awesome...


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jan 20, 2011)

54  minutes long, huh? Awesome


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 20, 2011)

Thats pretty fking awesome


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 20, 2011)

its just paulstretch
http://hypermammut.sourceforge.net/paulstretch/

you can download it there for free and do it to any song you want


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jan 20, 2011)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> its just paulstretch
> http://hypermammut.sourceforge.net/paulstretch/
> 
> you can download it there for free and do it to any song you want


Who gives a rats ass?
Its freaking awesome.


----------



## oedipusRex_09 (Jan 26, 2011)

Interesting, but I don't quite think I get it. It is cool to see your enthusiasm for it though. I remember hearing the Jurassic Park theme for the first time and being quite suspicious that I had heard it somewhere else. Sure enough I realized it reminded me of the Homeward Bound theme. Think about it...


----------



## Thoob (Jan 26, 2011)

This is so... AWESOME!


----------



## thaddius (Jan 27, 2011)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> its just paulstretch
> http://hypermammut.sourceforge.net/paulstretch/
> 
> you can download it there for free and do it to any song you want


Due to the shite internet I get up here in the frozen wastes, which renders streaming impossible, I followed this advice and am much better for it.

Thanks guys, this song made my day.


----------



## BionicC (Jan 29, 2011)

Heh, it's the Justin Bieber thing all over again.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QspuCt1FM9M


----------

